
Yun Wang Improvising on Mozart’s Alla Turca - tomcam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJXtAGzfOQw
======
tomcam
All pianists/harpsichordists of her caliber (which would be a low number
regardless of the era) were expected to do this from about the time of Bach
until about the time of Mozart. The art of classical pianists improvising is
coming back, but she stands out dramatically.

